# Looking for someone to fish with



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all. I'm getting ready to make a trip to the Carolina coast, I reside in the mountains on the other end of the state. I fell in love w/ saltwater a few years ago and dream about it every night but I can really only get down their once a year. Usually I have gone down w/ my brother & his family & we've had a family vacation sort of event but this year they can't make it. I don't really know anyone else that is able to go right now but I wanna get down there b4 the spring bite is gone. So I'm going solo. 

I'm posting because I would love to find someone to fish with (help me fish). While I love surf fishing I can't say i've had any real success. I visit these forums almost daily but I still don't have alot of confidence that I'll do well. I'm thinking of going somewhere in crystal coast since I would also like to take a full day gulf stream trip on the carolina princess. But I'm open to anything. Emerald isle, oak island, Topsail, Kure, Wrightsville.... and i'm also open to the outer banks, but I'm a little concerned because I've never been up there & I am scared by the beach closures & don't know what's accessable. So I guess bottom line is I'll go anywhere if someone makes a good suggestion.

I very much enjoy surf fishing but I would be interested also in inshore fishing, especially if it's flounder. Anyhow, if there is anyone that would like to buddy up & doesn't mind showin me a few things and thinks they can put me on the fish in the surf then I would be eternally grateful, happy to buy bait (or catch it), keep us in beer (or non-alcoholic beverages if you prefer), buy your lunch & if we end up having fun I would consider maybe throwing some money toward a ticket on the princess if you wanted to go out to the gulf steam if interested in going. 

If you got a boat, then I would do all of the above & also cover all gas expenses & tip.

I'm by no means rich, quite the opposite (I'm unemployed atm, lol), but I want to come down & I am coming down ONLY to fish. So I place a hi priority on catching fish. I live on the other end of the state & I only get to come down once a year for a few days to a week @ best. So if you take me to your secret spot, not only would i not tell anyone anyway, I don't know anyone to tell & I would prolly never know how to get there again if i wanted. If I lived down there I would be happy to take beating after beating & learn the hardway like I should. But well, i've been taking a beating since I started 3 vacations ago. And although I have done horribly (my best prizes are a 27" dogfish & a black drum prolly about 10 inches) I still love it for some reason. 

Ok, i've gone on enuf already. If ya can't tell I'm eager to catch some fish & if ya help me I will do my best to be generous. & I will also do my best to entertain you. I'll sing, dance, drop heavy objects on my toes ..... whatever it takes. So if you would like a fishin partner & can help me find some fish or @ least help me have a good time while fishing then please respond &/or PM me. 

Or if ya can't come out fishing then any recommendations/advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a job for Firespyder


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

When are you looking to go down to the beach?


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Nothing is set in stone as for when. At the earliest I could leave the night of the 11th & be there sometime on the 12th. At the latest.... well I want it to be before May is over. I dunno if I'll stay 3 days or maybe a week.


----------



## ynot (May 1, 2009)

Smally said:


> Nothing is set in stone as for when. At the earliest I could leave the night of the 11th & be there sometime on the 12th. At the latest.... well I want it to be before May is over. I dunno if I'll stay 3 days or maybe a week.


we are heading to the outer banks saturday the 16th of may. we are staying near duck, if you are near, let me know and we can wet a line somewhere out there. won't be much help as my son in-law and i are rookies, but we always enjoy the fishing.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't let the beach driving issues slow you down. Some of the best fishing in this county takes place from foot. Now if you primary reason for fishing is beach driving, then May isn't the best time for that. There are many areas to fish in Dare county that don't require driving on the beach and chances are you will have it all to yourself.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Reading the Beach*

Smally,

I "Searched " the forum with "reading the beach" and got a lot of hits. The best seemed to be http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62886&highlight=reading+beach. That should give you a lot of confidence when you arrive and take time to "Read the Beach". Worked for me.

Good luck,
Brian


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll be down, stayin at DDs for the week in Frisco. PM me for my cell #. Jack


----------



## ynot (May 1, 2009)

FishRung said:


> Smally,
> 
> I "Searched " the forum with "reading the beach" and got a lot of hits. The best seemed to be http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62886&highlight=reading+beach. That should give you a lot of confidence when you arrive and take time to "Read the Beach". Worked for me.
> 
> ...


talk about useful information. THANKS!
reminds me of my younger days and whitewater kayaking, reading the river was very important.
looking forward to putting this info to use.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, i've done some reading on that myself since last year, but thx for bringing it up. I prolly should refresh my memory b4 I head down, thx


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm leaving for Hatteras in the morning but I should be back before the end of the month... if you don't get anything lined up come on down we'll see if we can't find a fish or 2...


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be down from Wednesday the 13th thru Sunday the 17th. House is in Kitty Hawk but we will be fishing Buxton/Hatteras. Big Blues all over the place right now. If your down there, jump in the truck....


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

topsail island, oak island, ocean isle are all good


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all, Here's what I'm thinking right now, but much like a woman, I could very easily change my mind...

The earliest I may leave would be tuesday the 12th. so fishing by the 13th. That kinda depends because my tag & inspection just expired @ the beginning of May. When I called to schedule an inspection w/ my regular place, he told me that I should try to get the tag done first & there was a chance I would get out of paying the $30 for the inspection for another year. So i'll try that tomorrow, but if that doesn't work & i need to get inspection first that might delay me a day (all of that is because they are getting rid of inspection stickers & consolidating it onto the tag, I dunno if that is by county or statewide). 

Anyhow, I'm almost certain that I will be heading to the coast sometime this week. I'm not sure how long i'll stay. If the surf fishing & camping/roughing it is hard on me then maybe just a few days. If the fishing is good, well i don't care how cold it is or how hard the ground is, i'll stay a while. I'm planning on camping if possible, or maybe if I'm there more than a couple days I'll prolly get a cheap motel so I can have a hot shower & a soft bed for a night, or if I stay long enuf maybe twice  Anyhow I saw the report from tradewinds tackle & you're absolutely right rsqchief5, the big blues seem to have hit the OBX!!! 

So, I'm thinking on my first driving day I may stop near Morehead City & maybe fish fort Macon 1 day, or if I'm feelin good maybe go ahead & jump the ferry & get up to Ocracoke. Anyway, I thinking right now I will try for Ocracoke area, then when I'm near finished w/ my trip I'll prolly hit a full day on the Carolina princess & head home soon after. Hopefully w/ a cooler full of grouper, snapper & ice  Anyhow, I'd still love to find someone to fish with, if anyone is in the area. 

rsqchief5, i'll send you a PM in case I decide to make the extra jump up to buxton/hatteras.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

1 more thing..... I would love to get some input from all you beach drivers. I don't have a big ol' monster truck, or a giant tired mud slingin jeep or anything like that. I drive... well... what myself & friends affectionatly call the "lesbianmobile" (no offense intended to anyone). I drive an AWD Subaru Forester. So I'm wondering... if I let the pressure down to 15 on the tires can I drive on the beach w/ it? Assuming of course that I try to have some sense & if things look bad I turn around & get out. 

& if you think it is ok to hit the beaches with it, what kind of emergency kit should i have w/ me? (I actually have a friend that took his Subaru Impreza wagon & drove the beach with it, but he got himself stuck once. But he was also prolly 3 sheets to the wind at the time).


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Id be very carefull with any AWD vehicles, you dont always have 4 wheel drive as assumed , I think they use sensors to kick in the AWD and driving in the sand could fool those sensors...Id go down to about 17 PSI and make sure to try and stay in the tire tracks already there..bring a a 2x4 and a small shovel and whatever you do , if you get stuck , do not keep spinning the wheels , this will only bury you deeper, also when driving on the beach make sure you pay attention to your temp guage....hope this helps ...D


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

thx for the advice pomp lover. I'll keep a shovel in the car. I do know enuf to not keep spinnin if i stop. But maybe you could tell me exactly how the 2x4 works? how long? do i lay in lengthwise or crossway? & ass for the AWD, I'm pretty certain my subaru like almost all subarus is 4 wheel drive all the time. There is no 2 wheel drive option so I assume it is 4 wheel always on.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

use the wood lengthwise after diggin out the tire on both sides, I would dig out on both sides of the tire at least 2 feet making it even on both sides...again AWD does not always mean all time 4x4 , hopefully others will chime in on this ....D


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I take a two wheel drive truck out Altough I don't recomend it so if you air down
and have the ground clearance you Might be alright but definetly have a shovel,
a recovry strap with NO hooks, a jack with some boards to put uderneath the jack,
And a bucket for packing the sand with water but be careful with the water if you
don't get out that way you have just made the sand harder to dig..This is just some the things I do .


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Well if you have been able to get around with a 2wd truck then that makes me feel much better. I've seen many a truck get stuck @ a jobsite here in the mountains when there's a steep hill & it's been freshly graded or just had gravel dumped off. I've left many a person getting laughed at sitting in their truck after trying a dozen times to get up the hill before giving up only to have my slow roll up the thing with no troubles in my not very tough looking Subaru.

But if I do get out on the beach then I'll certainly be cautious & not push it if the goin gets tough. Oh yeah, that reminds me.... Do I need any kind of permit? I remember reading about permits, Is that just certain areas? Or is that a statewide thing? If I do need a permit, could someone tell me the easiest way to go about that?


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

oh & about that 2x4..... about 3 feet in length or so? maybe 2 of them would be useful?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

SMALLY 
If you haven't already gone down there post this on http://fishmilitia.com.
Its a NC fishing forum you may get some more good info.
If you want to post on you will have to register like you did here on P&S.


----------



## hbsurfbum (Apr 21, 2009)

*Rutherford co here*

Hey man. Im with you on the long drive. I know It well. Ive been on the captain stacy several times and the carolina princes once. It may have just been a bad day on the princess but i'll only go on the captain stacy now. I've never caught less than ten fish on it. Its right in atlantic beach. Be there early 5-5:30 to get in line and get a place on the back of the boat. 

Anyway lets get our schedules together and bring some fish back.

Thomas


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

a little slower than anticipated, but I will be driving to the coast Thursday. Won't be leaving @ the crack of dawn. So if anyone is going to be vacationing anywhere between Fort Macon, ocracoke, Hatteras. Or anywhere near. Then plz PM me your cell #. I will not have a computer once i leave, but I'll have a phone & be happy to share a fishing report w/ you or possibly meet up for some fishing if you would like.


----------

